# Anybody want to talk hay?



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm there now
http://www.chatzy.com/666146337899


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Who wants to chat?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

What you want to know im ready, not doing much else(lol)


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Anybody want to chat tonight?


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guys, i am installing a chat application to haytalk as we speak, so pretty soon we will have a chat for you.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

That would be intersting. Just curious if most of you had a good year


----------

